# SAE vs Flying Fox comparison link



## DARKPHREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

Is this the one your talking about, found linked from Chuck Gadd's site

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Nope. Afraid not. The one I'm looking for has really clear photos, which I think are easier for identification than drawings.

This is driving me nuts. I've run into that page half a dozen times, linked from other pages, but I never bookmarked it because... hey, I already know how to tell them apart. But now I want to send the link to a friend and I can't find it. Grrrrr.


----------



## DARKPHREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

Yup I know the one you mean, it shows a few pics with numbers on it to show what's what on a sae.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Heh. Let me guess, you can't find it either...?


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/PlantedTksSubWebIndex/saesags.htm

That may be it. Keep in mind that Flying foxes have more of a coppery gold color on thier top half. They also have different swimming habits. SAEs see to make thier way around the tank in a partially tail-down stance.


(Found in Google using -Flying Fox Fish-)


----------



## Reagan88 (Mar 24, 2004)

Additionally, from the above link:

Crossocheilus, are the SAEs. For contrast/differentiation with the flying fox the true SAE (C. siamensis (Smith, 1931)) has 1) A zig-zag uneven appearance along the upper edge of their dark body band, 2) The horizontal bar extends onto and through the middle of their caudal fin, 3) Its dorsal surface appears cross-hatched due to the dark margins around each scale, 4) The fins are almost colorless except for the aforementioned caudal ribbing.

I think these are the identifying features you were looking for. I seem to remember the site you referenced too, but no luck yet finding it again.


----------



## DARKPHREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

Well it seems everyone knows their SAE's but we cant find that one page we're all looking for...


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

It's funny that everyone seems to know the one I'm talking about tho. Wonder where it went...

Thanks for that link Joe. I'll pass it on to my friend as a good starting point.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Is this the link: http://www.petresources.net/fish/article/sae.html

If not it is a good one.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/all-algae-eaters-1024.jpg

Do I get a hugg n kiss now? :wink:


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Oooh, good links everyone! *Wasserpest*, that's not the one I was thinking about, but you get a hugg 'n kiss anyway :wink:


----------



## Sundewd (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm is that the one?
When will you humans learn to save favorites?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh, sonofa...

I _have_ that link! But when I was looking for the SAE info, I just never scrolled down past the algae information on that page...  

Thanks Sundewd!


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

i was so sure wasserpest had the correct link...


----------



## kahlan (Jan 6, 2004)

so here is my question, according to the site of wasserpest *kiss kiss kiss* lol. i have chinese algea eaters. the ones with the sucker mouth. 2 of 'em. but, the markings on their bodies are different so last night i was wondering if i have 2 different species?!?! and then i came upon this topic. but still i have no idea.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

Fox hunting requires a lot of cunning, time, and energy. In my stupidity, recently, I dropped 2 3 inch foxes into a 30 gallon tank thinking they were SAEs (I had actually checked, they had two barbels.... very similar in a dimly lit LFS) and spend the whole of a Sunday chasing them around and re-aquascaping the tank, not to mention traumatizing other fish and plants in the process. Better, of course, not to make this mistake in the first place.

Now I have two foxes in spare tanks in my office looking sullenly at me as I write this. Unwanted and rather sulky fish, I have to say. But well cared for none-the-less.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

Kahlan,

The CAEs varie quite a bit in colour. I have some that are gold, some slightly bronze, some that are grey, others that are mixed colours with slightly differing patterns (and temperaments).


----------



## kahlan (Jan 6, 2004)

Pineapple

Thanx. now i know. i have a gold one and a slight bronze one. very cute i must say, and extremely energetic and very playful.


----------

